# GoPro and waterfowling



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone here have much experience recording their hunts on a GoPro? I recently purchased a Hero2. I'm mostly interested in what software people use to edit the footage. Any help from people that have actually used it in a waterfowl setting would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

You can ask these guys there local and they do some good editing on there 2 go pro's they have working at the same time.


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

I just dump the memory card into my iPad and edit it in the iMovie app. It is very simple to use and you can upload right to YouTube. You can also skim along and take still shots from the video with a screen capture. That way you can get some great photos of the best moments.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I would go with what MattA does, he is a GoPro guru.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> I would go with what MattA does, he is a GoPro guru.


Unfortunately he uses a Mac and I don't have access to one. His videos are legit.


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Unfortunately he uses a Mac and I don't have access to one. His videos are legit.


I started out using Windows Movie Maker, easy to download and use. It makes editing the GoPro footage simple so you will want to keep filming.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I use AVS4You to edit video files.

Just a warning, when you use Go Pro Video, you will end up with about 2.5 hours of video and use about 3-5 minutes of that video in the final cut. You will get some incredible shot though. I love my go pros.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

They just added something that you all should like I did. 




8) stuff. I'm pumped!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wont play all it says is Embedding dissabled by request of the content owner


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here another question.What back do you guys use ? I use the full one and it muffles the sound.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Wont play all it says is Embedding dissabled by request of the content owner


I noticed that after the fact just click on the watch on youtube.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> here another question.What back do you guys use ? I use the full one and it muffles the sound.


I noticed in most the videos these guys make the go pro's are for action shots most the time like traveling to spots, close to the water stuff that they don't want there real nice camera's and catching them trick shots from above, they just mount it to a piece of pvc pipe. All there commentary is done with another camera with a nice Microphone.

It is probably best to ask these question directly to them.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> here another question.What back do you guys use ? I use the full one and it muffles the sound.


I think I'll take both. On days that it is rainy/snowy one would have to use the full one you are referring to. I'd like to try to get away with using the open back as much as possible without ruining it. We'll see.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I think I'll take both. On days that it is rainy/snowy one would have to use the full one you are referring to. I'd like to try to get away with using the open back as much as possible without ruining it. We'll see.


Sometimes having the sound muffled isn't a bad thing, especially when you miss an easy shot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Sometimes having the sound muffled isn't a bad thing, especially when you miss an easy shot.


true true


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Go to the GoPro website and download the free software. It is fun to use and easy as well.


----------

